# Mouth held Smoker!!! (you tube link)



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

vamtjewboy said:


> check this smoker out! has anyone used one of these? does anyone know where to get one? -nick in va
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbUjC5nYqnw&feature=related


 
Try this:

http://www.bienen-meier.ch/db/index.cfm?Artikelnummer=2502&do=detail


or this:

http://www.carl-fritz.de/index.php?id=54&backPID=54&tt_products=455


I'm guessing that it is about time for something else to be "re-discovered"... it's only a matter of time.

You may find this more useful.


----------



## vamtjewboy (Jan 6, 2010)

thank you for the links! i am going to try to buy one. i just hope someone at this company can speak and write english.

hands free smoker! awesome. has anyone tried this?


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Here is another good video. At first I thought this was some road side porta pottie or something.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8WQxa_JaBE&NR=1

I like it. First I have to grow up and get out of my veil though. Then I can try this.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

vamtjewboy said:


> Snip
> 
> has anyone tried this?


Mostly people who don't mind being stung in the face by German bees IMO.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

BeeCurious said:


> Mostly people who don't mind being stung in the face by German bees IMO.


Europe has been doing II for a long time and their bees are a lot more gentle.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

I notices!! Mine seem to love to head butt me. Im sure I would be stung in the face all the time if I did not wear my veil. Unless my breath is that bad!!


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

vamtjewboy said:


> thank you for the links! i am going to try to buy one. i just hope someone at this company can speak and write english.
> 
> hands free smoker! awesome. has anyone tried this?


:doh: $40 will buy a lot of cheap cigars!


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *BeeCurious*
> _Mostly people who don't mind being stung in the face by German bees IMO._


 


magnet-man said:


> Europe has been doing II for a long time and their bees are a lot more gentle.


My only experience has been with some very unfriendly bees in Brittany France.

I think the poster would enjoy a nice bee jacket more than the pipe smoker... but maybe not.


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

If you link this to the thread about smoking bees with cannabis it would work out pretty well. One puff for the bees one for you!


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

What is up with the plastic bubble wrap over the frames in the German video? That is bizzare...


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought that as well but it actually works pretty well on the bur comb build up I think.


----------

